# Low fundal height at 31 weeks



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,

I just wanted to ask for some advice. I went to see my midwife this week and my fundal height is 29cm (2cm behind what it should be). My midwife didn't seem concerned but short of doing a scan I don't know whether she can be sure 100% that the baby isn't small for its dates. This does worry me. My fundal height has been traking 1 week behind since week 24. Should I seek the option of having a private scan or I am I being an over concerned first time mum?

Any advice much appreciated. Thanks.

Sasha xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Fundal height is only a guide and i was trained to allow 3cm either side, any greater than this i would arrange the scan.  It is not a very accurate tool..

A quick example....my first baby i measured 43cm at 41 weeks and ahe was 8lb 10.  My second baby i was measuring 38cm at 41 weeks with a non engaged head..He was 11lb 3 at birth!!  

Dont worry!!!

Jan


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Jan, you've put my mind at rest.

Sasha


----------

